# Baten Kaitos Fanclub



## Koori Renchuu (Jun 25, 2008)

For those of us who want wings of the heart, love floating continents and dig the talking puppets!


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 25, 2008)

What talking puppets? o.O

(I've played through BK:EWatLO and BKO, but not recently.)


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jun 25, 2008)

Guillo!  It is a puppet!  A funny puppet!  Milly's Dingbat!


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 25, 2008)

...RIGHT.  Ahaha wow how did I manage to forget Guillo :(  I liked Origins a hell of a lot more than Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jun 26, 2008)

Guillo = Badass + comedy relief + gender confusion + faithful friend
Don't forget the love quadrangle.


----------

